# Something with throat?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Read up on Megaesophagus, bloat, reverse sneeze is more sound. He could have something stuck in his throat, too. I'd have him checked out.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I had a similar problem. I gave him a tablespoon of honey and a small piece of bread. Kept an eye on him and he was okay. No problem since.
He loved the honey.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

GoldenJoyx'stwo said:


> Read up on Megaesophagus, bloat, reverse sneeze is more sound. He could have something stuck in his throat, too. I'd have him checked out.


Okay now that you mention reverse sneeze. The first two times it happened he went into a reverse sneeze. Megaesophagus doesnt really seem to fit but his breed is prone to it. I checked his throat, hes such a very sensitive dog if something was stuck in his throat he would be screaming. 

If it continues I will for sure get it looked at. But each episode lasts 1-5 minutes. So far hes only had 3

I really dont think bloat. He wouldnt be eating, drinking, playing or pooping if he had bloat for 3 days. But I guess anything is possible.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a great Youtube video that shows you a dog having reverse sneeze issues. I may have posted it on this forum years ago. Kennel cough is another thought that pops into my head. Usually with bloat they'll pace, lick lips, their abdomen extends etc. Bloat has always scared me. One of my two has a very deep barrel chest.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Ive already scoured you tube. I cannot find anything that fits what hes doing. I know he does reverse sneeze as ive seen him do it now and again. Hes had kennel cough before (got it from the vaccine) and what hes doing now doesnt sound like kennel cough. 

If anyone has any videos they would like me to look at post them. But it doesnt look like any reverse sneeze video or kennel cough one ive seen

Here found a video






Looks just like this. Did this Saturday night after eating grass for maybe 5 minutes. Then Sunday night again. Ive only seen the off one or two since then. When he swallows if im near his (ill put my hand on his throat to feel) it feels and sounds like a little burb or release of air or something. He kinda licks, but not as bad as this dog in the video and his gulps are farther apart then this dog in the video. After the first two episodes he would go into a reverse sneeze, then some more gulping then it would stop. 

Reverse sneeze like this minus all the honking noise this dog is making


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, What youre describing is what Chester does when hes nauseous. It sounds exactly the same and eating grass would also fit the bill for Chester as he tends to do that if hes feeling a bit off colour although he is a bit of a grass muncher when he can be but definately he nibbles at it when he feels sick. 
This has happened on several episodes when hes been on antibiotic treatment thats made him nauseous as well as another time when he was nauseous for an unknown reason but it eventually passed. The vet said its the same as when we feel we are about to be sick, saliva gathers in our mouth and we quickly swallow it down...and that seemed to fit the bill of what I was seeing and hearing him do. It may not be the same as Lincoln but I thought I would mention it as when I read it I recognised it as being so similar.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

elly said:


> Hi, What youre describing is what Chester does when hes nauseous. It sounds exactly the same and eating grass would also fit the bill for Chester as he tends to do that if hes feeling a bit off colour although he is a bit of a grass muncher when he can be but definately he nibbles at it when he feels sick.
> This has happened on several episodes when hes been on antibiotic treatment thats made him nauseous as well as another time when he was nauseous for an unknown reason but it eventually passed. The vet said its the same as when we feel we are about to be sick, saliva gathers in our mouth and we quickly swallow it down...and that seemed to fit the bill of what I was seeing and hearing him do. It may not be the same as Lincoln but I thought I would mention it as when I read it I recognised it as being so similar.


Mine munches grass whenever he can haha. Hes a cow. Ive seen him when hes nauseous. He will lick, drool, circle...then heave and puke then hes fine. But I guess he could just be feeling a bit off. I wonder if the garlic in the canned tripe cause some acid reflux or something?? I will take him to the vet if he keeps doing it and/or it gets worse.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Mine munches grass whenever he can haha. Hes a cow. Ive seen him when hes nauseous. He will lick, drool, circle...then heave and puke then hes fine. But I guess he could just be feeling a bit off. I wonder if the garlic in the canned tripe cause some acid reflux or something?? I will take him to the vet if he keeps doing it and/or it gets worse.


Its not the same heavy nausea as when they are actually going to be sick, its a general nausea wave and its the extra waves of saliva that makes them gulp apparantly. Maybe cut the canned tripe out for a couple of days and see if it stops if you think it could be the culprit?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Its already been cut out. Last night was the last time he got it (if it wasnt last night it was the night before). Now im all worried about bloat. Hes currently chasing the cat...


----------



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm so glad you posted this! Very timely, as Oscar was doing this same thing yesterday afternoon and several times through the night. And there is some weedy grass growing in my backyard that he was grazing on as if he was a cow yesterday.

He is acting normal otherwise...wants to eat, playful when he's not swallow/burping or whatever he's doing. I am going to call the vet this morning just in case because I'm a little worried there could be something stuck in his throat. But then again, he hasn't actually vomitted and he doesn't seem to have any trouble eating his food or treats. He was also burping and passing gas a lot last night which I'm assuming was from swallowing extra air. I guess I'm headed out to pull all the weeds and grass in the backyard this morning!


----------

